# Tri-Power Intake



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

where would i look to find the number to check year and stuff? I found the number under the firing order


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1964 9775088
1965 9778818 
1966 9782898


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

where would i find it on there?


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

My husband thinks late 50's maybe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

80transam said:


> where would i find it on there?


It should be in front of the back carb flange. Between the center and rear carburetor facing upwards.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 1958 to 1960 tri power manifold part number is 536193


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

ok will look there ty


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

just looked and it not there so we will take it off and flip it to look tomorrow on otherside


----------

